# Little help on a light please



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

I got a electonic ballast a few years ago and all was good with the world. Now however when the light is supposed to start it flickers then nothing, I can unplug it and plug it back in then it starts. Now the bulbs probably need replaced. The MH bulb has approx. 1500-2000 hours and the HPS has approx. 3600-4000 hours on it. So is it really the bulbs or the ballast? The ballast is electronic or digital not sure but can use either bulb without needing a switch, thus I think digital. It is a no name ballast from HTG(you should know the rest). Any help would be great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2011)

It is the ballast.  When a bulb goes, it goes.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> I got a electonic ballast a few years ago and all was good with the world. Now however when the light is supposed to start it flickers then nothing, I can unplug it and plug it back in then it starts. Now the bulbs probably need replaced.


 
Hey ghost,
  I had something like that happen when my digital ballasts and 600 watt  cool tubes first came to me.  I thought I had received a defective product so I ended up calling the company I ordered my lights from.  They explained that quite often the connections where the cord goes into the light come loose where they connect at the socket.  They had me check those wires and sure enough, they weren't connected tight.  I adjusted them and everything worked fine after that.  I would check the connections of everything before I started replacing things. 
-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are using a cheap timer it could be causing the problem also.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answers. I will check the wires and make sure. I will also check the timer, even tho it is a heavy duty dual outlet timer. I just hope the The Hemp Goddess is half right as I don't really wish to spend the cash for a new ballast. 

On a side note I has The Hemp Goddess chime in on a thread of mine. This is a fine day indeed.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, that's what's cool about MP. I checked to see if I could offer some help and the 3 answers that are already there say everything I could suggest!

How cool is that?


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 20, 2011)

Most grow shops refurb ballasts nowadays--cheap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL--What I probably should have said is that it is not the bulb, as when a bulb goes, it goes.  It certainly could be loose wiring within the ballast or socket assembly.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2011)

All good advice here but I would try a bulb first, its the easyest cheapest route and it sounds like you need a new one anyway.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> Now the bulbs probably need replaced. The MH bulb has approx. 1500-2000 hours and the HPS has approx. 3600-4000 hours on it. So is it really the bulbs or the ballast?


 
Now that I read your post more closely I can safely say it is not your bulbs assuming you are saying that both bulbs are now doing the same thing?  If that is true I doubt both of your bulbs are going out at the same time, that would be very unlikely.  It is probably the ballast or a connection like I suggested.  

Any new news?

-SSF-


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess I am sorry I misunderstood what you typed. Stoner moment. And I have no idea as to the problem. We had a power outage and the light restarted like it should. Not really sure what to do but if it hasn't started in the morning then I still won't know much. What a problem.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

SensiStarFan it is just the MH bulb now but if memory serves me the last grow the HPS did the same thing. Sometimes it just wouldn't restart.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you letting the bulb cool before you try restarting?


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

When restarting I leave it plugged into the timer I figure when it cools it will start. I do that because we have occoasional power outages and that is what happens when I am not home.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I have frequent power outages and I do the same thing--often I am not at home.  The bulb will restart when it is cool.  You might want to check and make sure you have a digi ballast.  If you got everything at the same time, you could have a conversion bulb and a mag ballast.  Mag ballasts, I know, have replaceable parts.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 21, 2011)

The ballast is either electronic or digital. Not sure which. hear are a couple pics.








It has no tags or information on it. It was a deal from HTG******.com(not going to advertise it).

It did start this morning I think as it was on when I got up. Roll out of bed at 7 it turns on at 5, so really not sure as to if it had issues or not. On the other hand tho I ordered 2 new bulbs. Worst case senario I get 2 new bulbs and then a new ballast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2011)

You need new bulbs anyway.  Save the old ones for backup.  I change bulbs about every 6 months.


----------

